
Identifying and Eliminating Unintentional Ambiguity in Written Communication - physicsgraph
https://graphthinking.blogspot.com/2020/09/identifying-and-eliminating.html
======
newsbinator
> When responding to an email that has multiple questions, indicate which
> question is being responded to.

I had a boss who would respond with "yes" or "that's fine" to an email with
several questions. I guess he thought he was being concise, like famous CEOs.
It was frustrating.

Now even in personal emails I try to do max 1 question per email, and if it's
more than a couple sentences I repeat the question as the last line of the
email.

